# Riley has pretty bad cast sores.



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Poor Riley : (((

I really wish that he heals much faster *sigh. Can some make-shift cast be made that is of the "open kind" ??? Like those that have 2 bars for support and 3 braces that go around the leg ... I do not know how to describe them :rolffleyes:, but I hope you can remember what I am talking about : ) ! More like "leg brace" than a whole cast :rolffleyes:

Hope he gets better soon :rose:


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Here are some pictures of the poor boys leg. The back of his thigh, his feet, inbetween his toes, and his hock. The bandage pics are what Madison did when they cast him up there. They liked him so much they cut out a heart for him!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Oh poor boy. They look to be healing though. I am sure he knows just how much you love him.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

It is just heartbreaking to look at those sores : ((( 

I wish I have a magic wand and can make them disappear right now !!!! : (

Do you think that meds could contribute to sore formation :rolffleyes:. Could it be that his immunity is lowered to the point that nasty bugs can now damage his skin easily : ((

I am sure that fresh air circulation will definitely help him heal faster :clover:


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I know they have been slowly forming just from the amount of time he has had a cast on. They just got really bad the last week it was on. He is on such a small dose of steroids that i doubt those had anything to do with it. Its not uncommon to get rub sores under casts. His has been on longer then most as far as orthopedics go. 
The side of his foot was worse yesterday, but in general he is doing better. They said we could leave the cast off completely until his recheck! Yay!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Ah poor guy. Great news that you can leave it off though, give those sores a chance to heal!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Poor thing!!! He certainly has been through a lot. I'm sure he has a lot of love for you and how well you take care of him. Hopefully on your next checkup, he won't need the cast.

Give Riley a big hug from me and Zulee!


----------

